# Mosaic virus and infected soil…help!



## ericawm (6 mo ago)

I had an outbreak of mosaic virus in my heirloom green beans. We recently moved to this home and the garden is brand new with all new soil so I feel like it came from the seeds I planted. Now that my soil is infected does anyone have any tips on how to sanitize the soil so that I can plant my garden next year? Moving my garden to a different area is not an option so if I can’t sanitize my soil I am out of luck. I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I wasn't sure what this is, so Googled




__





mosaic virus - Google Search






www.google.com






Looks to me, if you destroy the plants and seeds, the soil should be OK








Mosaic Viruses


Tips for identifying, controlling, and preventing mosaic viruses from The Old Farmer's Almanac.




www.almanac.com


----------



## ericawm (6 mo ago)

Thank you, that’s good info! The gardening guru at our favorite nursery said we needed to sanitize the soil, but gave no instructions. I’ve been a little frantic about next year!


----------

